# Button Mapper to Map Guide Button to Sling Guide or others



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I see on the Andriod based AirTV device it has a Guide Button on it it that takes you right to the Guide on Sling.
Anyone know what Keyboard code that is?
I want to map the Tivo Guide button to the Sling guide. I do not want to use the universal Tivo Guide as the whats playing sound drops out as you leave the Sling App to see the Tivo app based gudie.

I may also want to map this to the Youtube guide once that issue is fixed.
I tried all the codes in the 160 to 180 range using the paid version of the Keyboard Mapper app. No luck.
I see on the web there is a Key for Guide it did not work neither did the G key for Guide.

Has to be some unit code Sling is using. Ideas?
Someone with a Sling Aur Device probably could find it

I also want to do the same for the Tivo Page up and Down buttons for the guide, need those codes.

In other words, DE TIVO the TIVO and only use the buttons for what ever provider you use, SLING, Hulu, Youtube TV ect. My focus is Sling


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Have you linked your sling account to your tivo? I think that is the key, at least for the guide button. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Found out how to link, special URL
BUT
when I do it , the page says partner account already linked to an other account.
Its like the old one never cleared and its been days
URL below
Add Sling


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Update
Looks like the block is on the Sling side. It is the Sling.com page rejecting it. 
I used to have an other sling account so it says that one is still linked, but it is not enabled. Will try to cancel the Free Sling account
I think someone else is having this issue here


----------

